# Pics of my ride>



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry for the crappy pics, my digi-cam sucks. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get some better pics when the weather clears up. Then, I'll update my homepage!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice Kit man and color ofcourse... I like how U did your tails but Yeah we're gonna need better pics in order to really tell U something....


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

looks good from what I can tell but I would definitely like to see some more pics of it. Keep up the good work on your car


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

looks sweet. try to get some closer pics if you can. i would like to see your front grill and tail lights.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *looks sweet. try to get some closer pics if you can. i would like to see your front grill and tail lights. *


Thanks. The front grill has diamond mesh podercoated black inserted in it and the tail lights have been gutted. I fabricated two round lenses on the inside that light up and the outer lense that covers the tails I've tinted. During the day they look very stock (except for dark) and at night they light up like Skyline tail lights. 

I need a better camera! lol


----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmm, not quite my style. The rearend reminds me of a grandam/grandprix.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

Rice.....easy there Unlce Ben.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

DownWithRice said:


> *Rice.....easy there Unlce Ben. *


Kinda contradicting, huh?  

Not my style, but I haven't seen that setup before. Looks pretty good!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

DownWithRice said:


> *Rice.....easy there Unlce Ben. *


Rice?  No one has ever said that about my car!! Could you let me know exactly what it is that makes you think that? I would like to know, because I've prided myself on modding my car tastfully, staying away from huge wings, neons, and stickers, ya know? Thanks.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

DownWithRice said:


> *Rice.....easy there Unlce Ben. *


Hmmm... 'DownWithRice'.... wanna post pics of your ride?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I love pseudo-Skylines....I think my car will be known as a pseudo-Ferrari from now on


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

zeno said:


> *I love pseudo-Skylines....I think my car will be known as a pseudo-Ferrari from now on  *


I took body parts and styling concepts from the GT-R Skyline. That's the reasoning. I guess that's considered unacceptable, but I was going for something one-of-a-kind yet still tasteful. I guess that's 'Uncle Ben's', but a lot of other people don't agree. I spent 2 years trying to make it as fast as possible, and one day I decided to do something about the body of the car as it was rusting out and the paint looked horrible. I'm new to body work, but I did it all myself and even painted it myself. It got a lot of looks and high marks at the Import and Truck Bash last summer...

My goal now is to make it look as nice as possible. I'm kind of tired of rebuilding transmissions, so it's done going fast. I appreciate any feedback, I really do. As long as it is constructive, it's very much appreciated even if it's negative. Please keep it coming...


----------

